

Three Strikes of Injustice - kenshiro_o
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/09/opinion/three-strikes-of-injustice.html?_r=0

======
stephengillie
It's very sad that these _convicted criminials_ could have committed much more
hurtful crimes for their _3rd offense_ and received the same penalty: life in
prison.

I don't feel sympathy for those people who are _twice_ convicted of felonies
and get caught again.

